#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Animated Powerpoint Templates

## mondaly

Animated Powerpoint Templates


 
[img]http://img144.images****.us/img144/2271/4hqykz9897751.jpg[/img]

Animated Powerpoint Templates
Browse and choose templates  that works in office  Powerpoint  2007.

DOWNLOAD:




```
http://*******.com/dl/45272783/02ab651/AnimatedPPoint.part1.rar.html
http://*******.com/dl/45272820/cf90f0c/AnimatedPPoint.part2.rar.html
```


See More: Animated Powerpoint Templates

----------


## mascon

Good one.

----------


## unlock

where is the link?? it showing -------------?? what is suppose to mean?

----------


## Nabilia

> where is the link?? it showing -------------?? what is suppose to mean?



unlock,    do a google search for   AnimatedPPoint.part1.rar  and you will find several sites that are hosting this file

----------


## asabdu

hi

Agree with guys!

----------


## Isra Ismail

> where is the link?? it showing -------------?? what is suppose to mean?



It is "hotlink". Change the -------------- with hotlink then you'll get the links.

----------


## asabdu

hi
thanks again, but are you sure. Because have just tried and is.........................why?

----------


## Shriram

thank you

----------


## Chloe Taylor

A great template, enjoyed watching it a lot.

----------

